# por un oido........



## alhegonza

*¿como puedo traducir  este dicho ?:*

*" me da igual lo que me digas........! por un oido me entra y por otro me sale !.*


*Gracias/Danke.*


----------



## DanielB

Es ist mir egal was du sagst! Es geht mir hier rein (tenes que usar las manos) und kommt da wieder raus!


----------



## alhegonza

Vielen danke,daniel


----------



## Estopa

Donde yo vivo (Rheinland) se dice también "auf Durchzug schalten".

Ganz egal was du mir sagst.... ich schalte auf Durchzug

Saludos


----------



## sokol

Auch die wörtliche Übersetzung ist möglich und idiomatisch:

Das geht bei einem Ohr hinein und beim anderen hinaus.

(Die rheinländische Variante würde ich - als Österreicher - nicht verstehen.  Ist also vielleicht doch regional auf diese Region begrenzt.)


----------



## Sidjanga

sokol said:


> (...) Das geht bei einem Ohr hinein und beim anderen hinaus. (...)


Una versión algito diferente, un tanto más coloquial y la que -con mucho- más se usa  según mi experiencia es 
_Das geht zum einen Ohr rein _[_herein_]_ und zum anderen wieder (he)raus. _
(en el lenguaje hablado, hoy en día es muy normal sustituir tanto _hinein _como _herein _por _rein_, y el significado exacto se deduce fácilmente del contexto, por lo menos normalmente.)

Yo sí estoy familiarizada con la expresión _auf Durchzug schalten_, pero según mi experiencia no es lo mismo.
Lo del _zum einen Ohr rein__ und zum anderen wieder heraus _(o similares) suele decirse sobre todo de un comentario específico y muy circumscripto que alguien deja caer, mientras que _auf Durchzug schalten _suele referirse a todo lo que alguien tiene que decir sobre cierto tema:
_Immer wenn er wieder mit diesem Thema anfängt, schalte ich einfach auf Durchzug._


----------



## Marusa_bm

*entrarle por un oído y salirle por el otro* = zum einen Ohr hinein und zum andern hinausgehen


----------

